# Audessey multEQ marantz sr6007



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

Does anyone know what the exact perfect placements for the mic are for a 5.1 placement?

I know its at ear level all the time.

I have a 2 seat setup like this.
1 is the main sweet spot, where i set when i'm alone

Do i do 6 or 8 measurements?

Like this: 











Or this:










I want to know the exact positions for 5.1 setup

I read all kinds of things about placement.
Seat is placed 3/4 of the length of the room, so not against a wall and not in the middle.

Thx in advance !


----------



## D Bone (Feb 23, 2012)

The order of the mic placements makes no difference whatsoever. The first mic placement is the only placement that measures the speaker trim levels and distances. From then on out it makes no difference in what order you place the mic. Just try to follow the guidelines the best you can regarding height, distance from walls, distance from top of couch ect...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wayne did an awesome guide for Audyssey that will cover all your question and more. Check it out here... http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/audio-processing/68407-audyssey-multeq-faq-setup-guide.html


----------



## skank (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah already read that.
Cant seem to know what to follow. Those are three seated seats and even in rows..
Saw everything , even mic patterns. But what to follow? My questions still stands...


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

One point and one question:


Whatever pattern you choose, first measurement location should always be at the "center of head" of the main LP. And the rest of the pattern should be L/R symmetrical around that point. That will give you the best chance of decent imaging, which can really sharpen up a 5.1 soundstage.
Question: What is your priority, best sound for the main listener (you), or most even sound for the listening area (which can make the sound worse for you)? Answering that question, or prioritizing 60/40 or 80/20 or whatever, is a good first step.

In your case, with just one sofa, if you focused on making it sound good for you, it will sound pretty good either side of you. I think you would be very happy with pattern 101 from the HTS Guide with mic locations 7 & 8 at the left and right sofa positions. My 2¢ worth.


----------

